# Is is possible to clean up vintage Le Creuset Pans?



## Evan Estern (Sep 13, 2020)

I was cleaning out my parent's kitchen and found a couple of old Le Creuset pans. I was able to clean the insides pretty well--they now perform beautifully, but the outsides are blackened from years of neglect. Scrubbing with Barkeeper's Friend and similar cleaners has no effect. Is there a way to get them clean or is it best just to live with them as is?


----------



## McMan (Sep 13, 2020)

Topic came up earlier in this thread:





Cleaning oil burn marks from Le Creuset pot


I was following the advice and put a thin film of oil on my Le Creuset pot for storing as I thought I will not use it for a long time. Today I baked bread and I was using the pot to do it. Unfortunately I did not remember to remove the oil. After I put the pan in the oven on 230 centigrade the...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## @ftermath (Sep 13, 2020)

Once a year or so I run my le creuset dutch oven and brazer through a self clean cycle in the oven. It burns off all residue and leaves them looking new. I haven’t had any issues with warping or damage to the enamel with this method but BKF has taken the shine out of my enameled cast iron in the past.


----------



## Evan Estern (Oct 4, 2020)

I also have concerns about BKF. Of all the cleaners I have around, it does the best job, but I do notice the inner floor of my enamalled cast iron pans is getting a lttle dull. Maybe from the BKF? I've stopped using it since re-reading this thread. @ftermath, I wish my oven had a self clean setting, but it does not. I live in a rural area and once a year or so I usually end up with a big pile of brush to burn. Once the main flames subside I bury all my cast iron pans in the coals for a few hours. They come out pristine. I don't have the guts to try that with Le Creuset though!


----------



## inferno (Oct 4, 2020)

oven cleaner? lye? angle grinder?


----------



## Evan Estern (Oct 4, 2020)

Angle grinder might be slighty more aggressive than BKF.


----------



## inferno (Oct 4, 2020)

lye would probably work. i think. and it wont scratch up the surface. try on a small area first.


----------



## @ftermath (Oct 4, 2020)

I have also found that magic erasers are very helpful in keeping my enameled cast iron clean. I have seen mixed thoughts on using magic erasers on many things because of how abrasive they can be. I can’t say for certain that critics are wrong but I’ve been using them for roughly five years and haven’t seen significant wear on my pots. I use them just as I would a sponge - with dish soap and plenty of hot water. It might take quite a bit of elbow grease to get already baked on grease off but may be the best option you have.


----------



## rmrf (Oct 4, 2020)

I had this on an enameled cast iron. I used BKF (the "more concentrated" version but I don't think it mattered) and it started coming off after 2 hours of scrubbing with a blue sponge. I gave up on it after a while and settled for cleaning the interior. I suspect the abrasive substance in BKF just slowly worked the burned crap off. 

If I were you, I would live with it. If not, I would take an abrasive to the outside of the pot like ftermath recommended.


----------



## Uncle Mike (Oct 4, 2020)

I inherited a Le Crueset Dutch Oven and the inside was discolored on the bottom. Not pitted and not real bad. I put bleach and water (I think around 50/50) and let it soak for a day. It was noticeably better.

I had another one for 20+ years and the inside was pitted and badly discolored. Also, the lid was cracked. I read about their lifetime warranty



Redirect Notice



I went through the process and they sent me a new one. I felt a little risky because you mail (and pay to ship) your pot to them and they determine if it’s eligible for a refund. If it’s not they won’t ship it back. They said they’d give a discount for a new one if it wasn’t eligible.

anyhow, it took awhile but eventually a new pot showed up on my porch.
YMMV


----------



## Slim278 (Oct 4, 2020)

I did contract work at a doughnut factory and they used Simple Green for cleaning. I have been using it in my kitchen on oily items ,such as the listed above, with good results. It is also non toxic and USDA approved for cleaning food prep areas.

May be worth a try.


----------



## gregfisk (Oct 5, 2020)

Uncle Mike said:


> I inherited a Le Crueset Dutch Oven and the inside was discolored on the bottom. Not pitted and not real bad. I put bleach and water (I think around 50/50) and let it soak for a day. It was noticeably better.
> 
> I had another one for 20+ years and the inside was pitted and badly discolored. Also, the lid was cracked. I read about their lifetime warranty
> 
> ...


They have told me the same thing every time I’ve sent in a pot or pan to be replaced. At first I was nervous about it like you but they have never refused to replace one so I’m pretty sure they are really good about doing it.


----------



## kennyc (Oct 13, 2020)

For a while I was restoring vintage cast-iron as a hobby. Get yourself a can or two of spray-on oven cleaner. Coat liberally and leave the pan for a few hours in a plastic bag - then knock off the loose bits with a brush. Rinse well with water & repeat as necessary. I was able to get most back to their original blue/orange/brown enamel colors and the exposed iron part back to an un-seasoned dull grey. 

Then comes the re-seasoning!


----------



## kennyc (Oct 13, 2020)

kennyc said:


> For a while I was restoring vintage cast-iron as a hobby. Get yourself a can or two of spray-on oven cleaner. Coat liberally and leave the pan for a few hours in a plastic bag - then knock off the loose bits with a brush. Rinse well with water & repeat as necessary. I was able to get most back to their original blue/orange/brown enamel colors and the exposed iron part back to an un-seasoned dull grey.
> 
> Then comes the re-seasoning!




Also - do the scrub/spray outdoors lest you incur the wrath of anyone else who uses the kitchen


----------



## copacetic (Oct 13, 2020)

I use stainless steel scourers (Spontex or the like) on grill pans and the outside of my Le Creuset, with no ill effects to the finish so far. Seems to be the only way to remove really carbonised deposits.

As an aside, the best use I've found for Bar Keeper's Friend (powder version) is to clean car windscreens. It often gets recommended on car detailing forums. Awesome for getting that winter road film and grime off glass.


----------

